# Our Rottweiler puppy and his deep sleep



## kitty_b (Feb 2, 2009)

Our 6 week old Rottie pup, Oz, was completely passed out on the couch last night and I couldn't resist making this video. Naps like this are the reason why he's up at 3 am (and therefore so are we  ).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfG4T-042gI


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 2, 2009)

For a bad start today, that really cheered me up! Haha thanks for the ENORMOUS laugh!!


----------



## Mina (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, that is too cute!!!!!  I just wanted to scoop him up and hug him!!!!!  He is so adorable!!!  And yes, if he naps that deeply, that is why you aren't sleeping at night!


----------



## Fluke (Feb 2, 2009)

Ha thats funny I have never seen that before. You should pick him up and move him in some random spot to see what he does when he wakes up with the puzzled look on his face!


----------



## kitty_b (Feb 2, 2009)

In contrast, here's Oz when he's awake. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4Hgjrrldpw


----------



## Mina (Feb 2, 2009)

They are so cute together!!!  I bet Dizzy is going to be suprised when all of a sudden her new playmate gets much bigger than her!!


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 2, 2009)

Ha!  That's so funny!


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 4, 2009)

OMG that was too cute! I'm wiping my eyes, now!   

Looks like he's gonna be a _great_ watch dog, someday....


----------



## Boanerges (Feb 4, 2009)

That was definately very cute


----------



## kitty_b (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, little Oz goes back and forth between progress and failure as far as training goes, lol. If I take him out every 15-20 minutes, and especially after meals and after he wakes up from a nap, the house is relatively accident-free. He knows that he's supposed to go to the bathroom when I let him out. Unfortunately, Dizzy is becoming a huge distraction as we've tried to integrate treats into using the bathroom outside- she leaps and bounds around him, trying to get treats from me, and this distracts him from doing what he's supposed to be doing. 

Now I'm trying to show my husband how to discipline Oz for chewing and biting. His method is the old fashion "scruff and pin" that just ends up getting Oz more worked up. Sometimes he'll start making noises and squirming and it would make MJ hold him harder, and it just perpetuated. I've been using a calmer/gentler method of putting my hand around his muzzle and holding it shut and making him sit still. This seems to keep him calmer and he's less likely to come right back biting and chewing. Of course, I still end up with an 8 lb puppy hanging off my jeans or socks but it's not nearly as bad.

I'll try to get some more pictures of this guy up soon. I also have an adorable short video of him chewing on one of my cats' head.


----------



## kitty_b (Feb 8, 2009)

A few pictures at 7 weeks of age:



























And a few showing his lack of understanding about dog beds:


----------



## bamato (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting this   Brightened my day


----------



## kitty_b (Feb 16, 2009)

8 weeks old, and our other dog is still kicking his butt 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VERCRSJRXmo


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 17, 2009)

very cute puppy!  he's gonna be a big boy soon...


----------



## kitty_b (Feb 23, 2009)

Oz gained over 3 lbs between 6 weeks of age and 8 weeks, bringing him up to 11 lbs. I think he's at least 15 lbs now at 9 weeks. People who saw him on Friday night and again last night even noticed an increase in size.

He's getting taller (and heavier) every day. It seems like he'll grow in frame, then fill out, then grow again. He's gone from being unable to put his feet up to nearly able to scale the 2.5 ft barriers we put up. 

We've started taking him to a bar we frequent. The owner is really nice and offered for us to bring him inside rather that sit outside. After two visits, Oz now has a permanent welcome there. It's great socialization for him, and it's helping him gain confidence in strange environments. 

He's also discovered beer, and he doesn't understand why we won't let him have more than a sip.


----------



## Skullptor (Feb 23, 2009)

{d {d {d {d {d {d {d


----------



## Texas Blonde (Feb 23, 2009)

My Chihuahua, Gixxer, loves beer too.  Every Tuesday my friends and I used to go to this great cigar bar in town that served alot of specialty beers.  I would always get a black and tan to start.  One day Gixxer was sitting on the table when the waitress brought my beer.  She sniffed it, then immediatly started licking the head off the Guiness.  I let her do it for a bit, then put her in my lap, because it doesnt take much to give a 6lb animal alcohol poisoning.  She started fighting me to get back on the table.  I ended up having to put her in the truck so I could drink me beer in peace.  Every time after that she would fight me to get some of the Guiness.  Even funnier, thats the only beer she likes!


----------



## Red Eyes (Feb 24, 2009)

He's certainly is cute. Did you notice in the video there's a NFL game on the tv and you hear one of the announcers saying " ... no defender can go through him ... " just as you are moving his paws and mouth around. The referree also called a "personal foul" on you guys for unnecessary roughness ;P


----------



## clam1991 (Feb 24, 2009)

awesome

wish my dogs would be cute for 5 minutes


----------



## kitty_b (Feb 24, 2009)

Red Eyes said:


> He's certainly is cute. Did you notice in the video there's a NFL game on the tv and you hear one of the announcers saying " ... no defender can go through him ... " just as you are moving his paws and mouth around. The referree also called a "personal foul" on you guys for unnecessary roughness ;P


yeah, the latter part of the super bowl lost our attention span when this little guy conked out.


----------

